# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بوست مباراة المريخ (3) x حي العرب (1) ببورتسودان

## yassirali66

*بعثة الزعيم وصلت بورت سودان بسلام
اليوم
ونتمني للزعيم النصر المؤزر
*

----------


## بكراوى

*ان شاءالله منتصرين يا ياسر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكراوى
					

ان شاءالله منتصرين يا ياسر



هي مباراة حفظ التوازن الثانيه
وهي من الاهميه بمكان
*

----------


## moma124

*يارب النصر 

أضمن النصر للمريخ في باقي المباريات 
 إذا فاز في مباراة الغد 
هي مباراة لتعزيز الثقه 
*

----------


## Deimos

*الله انصر الزعيم يارب يا كريم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*منتصرين باذن الله
الثلاثة نقاط هدف استراتيجى !!
اللهم انصر الزعيم . . . آآآآآآمين يارب العالمين
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

منتصرين باذن الله
الثلاثة نقاط هدف استراتيجى !!
اللهم انصر الزعيم . . . آآآآآآمين يارب العالمين



نتمناها ميريخيه100%
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يارب النصر.............
النصر مهم جداً........
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*انشاء الله يا ياسر ستكون فال خير وينتصر المربخ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*نسال الله ذلك........
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*



الي جمهورنا الكريم
المريخ في امس الحوجه اليكم اليوم

*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم انصرنا يارب لنرد كيد اعدائنا الطامحين
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الاهم انصر الزعيم واعدله عليه محل مايقبل
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*اللهم النصر الزعيم 
:mbrok:
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*ياالله يارب ياكريم تنصر الذعيم

*

----------


## africanu

*فــــوق ....فــــوق....مريخنـــــــــــــا فوق


*

----------


## africanu

*اه لـــــو ماكنت من متل ديل ... والصفوة مـــا اهلي

كــــان وآآآآ اسافــــاي...وآآآآآآ مأساتي...وآآآآ زَلي


*

----------


## الصفوى

*الله انصر الزعيم يارب يا كريم
*

----------


## تينا

*ببركه الجمعه الجامعه والدعوه العندالله سامعه ذ
تنتصر نصر يكيد كل الشامتين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اه لـــــو ماكنت من متل ديل ... والصفوة مـــا اهلي

كــــان وآآآآ اسافــــاي...وآآآآآآ مأساتي...وآآآآ زَلي





اه لـــــو ماكنت من متل ديل ... والصفوة مـــا اهلي
صدقت والله
*

----------


## looly

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*بأذن الواحد الأحد سينتصر مريخ السودان في ملحمة اليوم رغم كيد الكائدين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة منقولة وين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الناس قالو علي الفضائية السودانية ومنتصرين يارب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

%



%



%


محمـــد كمـــــــــــال

مصعب - طارق مختار - ســـفاري - نجم الديــن

سعيد الســـــعودي - الشغـــــــيل

بلــــة جابر - قلق - النفطي - وارغـــــو



 التشكيلة كما ذكرها لنا افريكانو 
*

----------


## kakoool

*اللهم انصر المريخ اينما حل 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو مافي استديو تحليلي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة العاشرة والنتيجة صفر - صفر
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الدقيقه10 النتيجه 0  0
*

----------


## الصفوى

*التلفزيون ولا حياة لمن تنادى
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة شغالة علي الازاعة السوداني 
والان الدقيقة 13 من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يادوب جابو الاستديو التحليلي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بدأت الان علي الفضائية السودانية
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جمهور ماشاء الله عليهو مالي الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يادوب جابو الاستديو التحليلي




منتهي الاستهتار
 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووون 
وارغو 
وارغو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*وارغو الهدف الاول
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*قووون  قون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*استيفن وارغو والهدف في الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*وارقو...وارقو...وارقو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كورة خطرة علي المريخ تمر جوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*هجمه خطره للعرب تمر
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*لو عارفين كد ياياسر من بدري كان قلن ليك افتح بوست كل مباره عشان وارقو اجيب قون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحقونا برابط يا شباب 
الصحن شكله بقي عميل
جايب قناة فوول
ومشوش في تلفزيون السودان
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وارغو سيحسن وداع المريخ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النصر من عندك يا الله
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ


اللهم انصر المريخ

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بطاقو صفراء لحي العرب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ


اللهم انصر المريخ


اللهم انصر المريخ

*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

الحقونا برابط يا شباب 
الصحن شكله بقي عميل
جايب قناة فوول
ومشوش في تلفزيون السودان




بالرغم من اني ما شايف حاجة لكن قالو هنا شغاله

http://sudasite.com/index.php/%d8%a7...%b1/3013.html/
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اللب طائيش مافي تركيز من اتجاه اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ بداء يلعب باستهتار
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الحقونا برابط يا شباب 
الصحن شكله بقي عميل
جايب قناة فوول
ومشوش في تلفزيون السودان



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعه من التاثير
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ


اللهم انصر المريخ


اللهم انصر المريخ


اللهم انصر المريخ

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ارغو في انفراد ويستلمها الحارس
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*في عدم تركيز
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الرجوع الي الخلف عوقبة وخيمة
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الأمل يتقدم علي جزيرة الفيل بهدفين 
وقناة فوول تمرر شريط تعلن فيه تقدم المريخ بهدف وورغو وتقطعه قبل ان يكمل دورة الشاشة .. وبعدها تمرر شؤيط تنويه بنتيجة الامل لاكثر من ستة مرات

الحمدلله 
الرابط اشتغل 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون ووارقوووووووو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووون 
وارغو والهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووون
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااارقو والهدف التاني 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه اكبر

الله عليك يا وورغو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*وارقو الهدف الثانى
*

----------


## ميدو1

*واااااااااااااااااااااارغو 
*

----------


## الحارث

*وارغوووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*قوون قوووونقوون
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*وارعو وارعو والهدف 2
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو يلعب بنفس اليوم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وارقوووووووووووووو كهرباء يا ياسر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لا لاعـــــــــــــارة وارغـــــــــــــــو 
*

----------


## تينا

*العارض اتفكه بعد مااتعار ولا شنو الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## الصفوى

*جلافيط الجبال عاصرين جلافيط الخلا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ايييك 
انتو سوري شريف دة لسة بلعب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 14 (14 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, مريخابي مووووت, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, dawzna, Ehab M. Ali*, خالد سليمان طه, kakoool, mawia eriba, رياض عباس بخيت, yassirali66, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انبطح سووووووولي
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ده مالو رقد صلطه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[glint] 
لا لاعـــــــــــــارة وارغـــــــــــــــو 
[/glint]
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*روح قتالية ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج سوري ودخول المقدم 
والمريخ متقدم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الهليل الكبير يتقدم بهدف سادومبا الدقيقة 20
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياخوانا ليه النتيجه في الشاشه ماظاهره 
ده حقد ياناس القومي
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*هووووووى أنا جيت...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج محمد زكريا 
ودخول معاذ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الهليل الكبير يتقدم بهدف سادومبا الدقيقة 20



دة خبر تجيبو لينا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بلة يخمرج في تشكيلة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الهليل الكبير يتقدم بهدف سادومبا الدقيقة 20



 الكبير الله 
كلاهما صغبر
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*معاذ و مقدم يغيروون شكل لعب حى العرب...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نتمني خروج بلة ودخول العجب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كروجر منور الشاشة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*بله ماقادر يلعب الحاصل ايه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

هووووووى أنا جيت...



وانا برضو !!!
مبروك يا شباب هدفى وارغو 
السحر اتفكه !!
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دقيقتين زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله قلبي بقيف كل مابرجعو الكوره وراء
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دقيقتين بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بله دون مستواه...
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الرجوع للدفاع كتير شديد 
الزمن المضاف دقيقتين 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لا لاعـــــــــــــارة وارغـــــــــــــــو 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

والله قلبي بقيف كل مابرجعو الكوره وراء



 أجمدي ياتينا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الكوره الجدعه بله دي ليس لهل معني
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*نهايه الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الحمدلله انتهي الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حكم المبارة ينهي الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مباراة تسل الروح


*

----------


## الصفوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول
*

----------


## تينا

*يارب سته صفر
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يجب تبديل بله....
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 19 (19 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, مريخابي مووووت, الحارث, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, dawzna, بلياردو, Ehab M. Ali*, تينا, بكراوى, kakoool, mawia eriba, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, yassirali66
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الصفوى, مريخابي مووووت, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, الغسينابي, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, dawzna, تينا, بكراوى, kakoool, looly, mawia eriba, رياض عباس بخيت, yassirali66, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

يجب تبديل بله....



 أطمئن ياحبيب الملك جاااااااااااهز

وبلة كتر خيره والله أداء بعد عزاء ربنا يرحم شقيقته
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*رطــــــــوبة ليــــــــــــوم الرطوبة

الله يكون في عون الاعبيـــــن
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجلافيط جبو القون التاني من تسلل واضح
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وارغوووووووو كل ماكان ينقصه العامل النفسي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يعني وارقو في المباراه دي داير يقول شنو؟
عندو رساله ليكم

*

----------


## تينا

*اللعيبه لازم ياخدو حقنا تالت ومتلت
عشان مايطاولو علي الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 19 (19 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, مريخابي مووووت, الحارث, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, dawzna, بلياردو, ehab m. Ali*, تينا, بكراوى, kakoool, mawia eriba, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, yassirali66



انا اسمى مكتووووووب ؟؟؟؟
طيب !!
وين اسمى يا جواندى !!
*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الجلافيط جبو القون التاني من تسلل واضح



 الاول زاتو تسلل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انا اسمى مكتووووووب ؟؟؟؟
طيب !!
وين اسمى يا جواندى !!



هههههههههه
شالتك نومه وى شنو؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*رابط جميل ونظيف جداً للمشاهدة
http://www.vshare.tv/live/88a1305f49.../kooorasudanya
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

رطــــــــوبة ليــــــــــــوم الرطوبة

الله يكون في عون الاعبيـــــن



مرحبتين حبابك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

رطــــــــوبة ليــــــــــــوم الرطوبة

الله يكون في عون الاعبيـــــن



انت معاهم بهناك واللا شنو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

رابط جميل ونظيف جداً للمشاهدة
http://www.vshare.tv/live/88a1305f49.../kooorasudanya



جاري التجربه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*علي كروجر تغير بلة براجي او العجب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

يعني وارقو في المباراه دي داير يقول شنو؟
عندو رساله ليكم



كهرباء وبس
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

يعني وارقو في المباراه دي داير يقول شنو؟
عندو رساله ليكم



يعزف لحن الوداع
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*فوق فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

علي كروجر تغير بلة براجي او العجب



 سيحصل لأن بلة اصلاً جاء من واجب العزاء ولياقته غير كاملة

شكراً له وهو يدفع ضريبة المريخ رغم مرارة الأحزان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

جاري التجربه



ادينا رايك بعد التجربة:a029:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله اليوم حاسه النفطي لاعب بمزاج
تمريره الهدف التاني حلوه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

كهرباء وبس



دي خليها بعدين مع العنقريب.

*

----------


## الصفوى

*لا لاعـــــــــــــارة وارغـــــــــــــــو 
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 19 (19 عضو و 0 ضيف) موسي المريخابي, أبو علي, مريخابي مووووت, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, dawzna, بلياردو, تينا, kakoool, رياض عباس بخيت, صخر, yassirali66

سلااااااااااااام ياحلوين .. منتصرين إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

دي خليها بعدين مع العنقريب.



 ياسر ونصر الدين انتو قاعدينو بى جاى امشو جهزوا الكديسة اقصد الشية ما قلنا ليكم الشغلانية دى مضمونة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

يعزف لحن الوداع



 :a029::a029::a029::a029:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*تينا, أبو علي, مريخابي مووووت, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, الصفوى, الغسينابي, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, dawzna, خالد كشـول, kakoool, mawia eriba, رياض عباس بخيت+, صخر, yassirali66+, نصرالدين أحمد علي 
لكم التحيه اخوتي ملمومين في الخير دائما
ديل عشرون وين رقم واحد وعشرون 
الرجل الخفي من هو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اعارة وارغو [blink]غلطة[/blink] سيندم عليها [blink]مجلس المريخ[/blink]
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا بخت الاتحاد الليبى حمام ساكت 
الله يدينا الى فى مرادنا
*

----------


## صخر

*وارغو مع السلامه وتصحبك السلامه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*محمد كمال ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله يستر 
راجي مريض 
وحمدالشجرة مصاب
علي حسب حديث المعلق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حي العرب يسجل الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*هدف للعرب...
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*محمد المقدم خطير يحرز الهدف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والله العلق ما الفاضل الا يمشي يهنئ اللاعب داخل المبارة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف لحى العرب فى الدقيقة 5 غلطات فادحة فىى الدفاع
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حي العرب يضغط المريخ داخل ملعبة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اداء غير جيد فى الحصه الثانيه
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أين خط الوسط؟؟؟!!!
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يجب تهدئة اللعب...ويجب التغيير فى خط الوسط
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*علي المدرب ان يغير السعودي وبلة جابر 
لتجديد النشاط في خط الوسط
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصورة انقطعت
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

علي المدرب ان يغير السعودي وبلة جابر 
لتجديد النشاط في خط الوسط



100%.........
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 21 (21 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, مريخابي مووووت, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, الصفوى, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, Ehab M. Ali*, يوسف سالم, kakoool, looly, mawia eriba, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, صخر, yassirali66
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو عبدالحميد السعودي دخل بدل منو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اللعيبه نامت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة ماتت واصبح الللعب فاتر من الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكمرة زاتة ماتت
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الارسال انقطع
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الصورة انقطعت



 اصلا ناقلنها من جنوب افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب اتحولو علي الرادي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اعارة وارغو غلطة سيندم عليها مجلس المريخ
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*فرصة ضائعة من وارغو...
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*وين العجب اللعيبه ماقادره تلعب
                        	*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*ربك يستر .. إن شاء الله منتصرييييييييييين يااااااااااااااارب ياااااااااااااارب ..
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الارسال عاد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النص تعب والجنب الشمال الخوف منه
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اووو العجب علي الخط
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*العجب يتأهب للدخول
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يلا ياعجب منتظرنك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الالفية الثالثة والتلفزيون السوداني ما قادر ينقل مباراة
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*عجبكو قادم.....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*دخل العجب..


*

----------


## تينا

*احيييييييي من مصعب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*دا الكلام....
*

----------


## تينا

*ركنيه من العجب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*العجب يتألق...
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النصر من عندك يا رب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو الظلام دة من الكمرة ولا من اضاءة الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اعارة وارغو غلطة سيندم عليها مجلس المريخ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووون 
وارغو والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*قووووووووووووووووووووون وارقو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*واااااااااااااااارغو الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ممتاز نجم الدين 
وارغو وارغو وارغ
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو هاتريك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وارغووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارق  و
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الهاتريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*وارغو.............قوووووووون
*

----------


## أبو علي

*لا لا لا لمغادرة وارغو
*

----------


## wadalhaja

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
وارقو....................
هاترك.....................
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحمدلله
عادت النجمة لشعار المريخ
فعاد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو علي
					

لا لا لا لمغادرة وارغو





حبيبنا ابو علي هو وقع وانتهى خلاص
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الكهرباء الكهرباء الكهرباء
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جمهور الجلافيط بداء بعادتهم 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قارورات المياه هو هيثم لاعب مع حى العرب ولا شنو
*

----------


## africanu

*الحـــــــــــاقدين شغالين تفلــــــــيق

صفـــــــــوة بورتســــــــودان اجمع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبروووك ياشباب الثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*المريخ3
حي العرب1
الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*نجم الدين ليس فى مستواه...سئ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اعارة وارغو غلطة سيندم عليها مجلس المريخ
*

----------


## تينا

*كان نكون لاعبين مع الجلافيط  وارغو يكون معار والعرض اتفكي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الحمدلله
عادت النجمة لشعار المريخ
فعاد المريخ



و لاون لاين القدح المعلا
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*فن و هندسة...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المريخ بمن حضر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*امتلاك كامل للاعبى المريخ ما شاء الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*خمسه دقائق علي نهاية المباراه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الاستعراض ده خلوهو بعد الهدف السادس !!
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*انزار بدون داعى لعبد الحميد السعودى
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*شفتو وارغو لمن يلعب بدون ضغوطات بكون كيف
*

----------


## تينا

*بعني ياميدو كان في داعي للكرت ده
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*وارقو الابداع.............


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*ياسر الديبه يدخل
*

----------


## تينا

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*3 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج وارغــو ودخول ومرابط
وارغــو يخرج والدموع في عينية 
وارغــو نجم المبارة 
اذن النطلق عليه مبارة وارغــو
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*3 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*مبروووووووووووووك زعيم السودان الفوز في أهم وأصعب مباراة .
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*المذيع ده مالو بكره المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كم مرة ذكر المزيع اسم وارغو 
*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع جن ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو  

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو  

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 21 (21 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, أبو علي, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, africanu*, ميدو1*, مريخابي مووووت, موسي المريخابي, الأبيض ضميرك, الحارث, الصفوى, احمد الحلفاوى, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, Ehab M. Ali*, تينا, يوسف سالم, kakoool, looly, mawia eriba, mohammed_h_o, رياض عباس بخيت, wadalhaja
*

----------


## تينا

*مبروك الثلاثه نقاط
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[glint] 
مبرووووووك
[/glint]
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهت مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انتهت المباراه
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*النهايه......
مبرووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*محمد كمال ممتاز انقذ هدف اكيد فى نهاية المباراة
مبروكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييين الفوز
*

----------


## أبو علي

*مبروك الفوز علينا 
*

----------


## kakoool

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
لله الحمد والمنة علي النتيجة واللعب
ويا وارغو ودعتنا احسن وداع انشا الله ترجع وانتا اكثر قوة وتماسك 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووكات كتااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مبروك خسارة وارغو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
الحمدلله 
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الحمدلله
الحمدلله
الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووك
ياياسر ومن بدري افتح البوست حق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*دموع وارغو غاليه علينا 
لكن الجلافيط مابخلوك تلعب
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف مبروك الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبروك وعقبال البقية 
ووارغوا الضحية
*

----------


## الحارث

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadalhaja
					

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو  

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو  

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو 

وارغو والهلال حارقوووووووووو



والله بقي حارقنا نحن
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انشاء الله يا ياسر ستكون فال خير وينتصر المربخ



والله ياخالد عند فتحي للبوست كنت خائفا
لكن الحمد لله وشي علي المريخ حلو
تخريمه:- ما حاكررها تاني

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

والله ياخالد عند فتحي للبوست كنت خائفا
لكن الحمد لله وشي علي المريخ حلو
تخريمه:- ما حاكررها تاني




لييييييييه ؟؟
ما واثق فى الزعيم ؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الحمدلله علي الفوزوحزني علي وارقو وماادري سر التالق الذي ظهربه ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*وارغو والمريخ حارقو
*

----------

